# Make of sailboat in Talented Mr. Ripley???



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Hi.

I am new to the forum.

I am wondering if anyone knows the make and model of the sailboat "Bird" in the movie, Talented Mr. Ripley?


----------



## RickQuann (May 27, 2005)

It might be a Hinckley, similar to the one pictured here


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Thanks, RickQuann

That is one beautiful boat!!! It sure is close to the one in the movie. I don't have an educated eye. I do recall the top of the door slide back. And the rudder control. As you can tell, I don't know the proper terms.

I will look Hinckley up.

I am curious if modern fiberglass is impervious to the various forms of marine life and worms that clamped onto and/or ate a wooden ship's hulls? 

I can't discern if this hull is a wooden hull painted white or is white fiberglass?


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

barepoles said:


> I am curious if modern fiberglass is impervious to the various forms of marine life and worms that clamped onto and/or ate a wooden ship's hulls?
> 
> I can't discern if this hull is a wooden hull painted white or is white fiberglass?


The hull is fiberglass...no worries about worms but barnacles and algae/weed growth are still big issues so that is why anti-fouling paint is used on the hull BELOW the waterline and renewed every year or two.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Barepoles-

Most sailboats have a sliding companionway hatch, so that isn't a very distinguishing feature to focus on.  

As for fiberglass... it is not edible to the teredo worms, which would eat a wooden hull, but the barnacles and such find it a dandy surface to live on...so a copper-based anti-fouling paint is usually used, to prevent the boat from becoming a floating reef.  

Given that the boat in the photo appears to have a wooden mast and deck/cabintop, the boat's hull could be either wood or fiberglass, and that it appears to be an older boat, it is probably wood. However, most fiberglass boats have masts of aluminum or more recently, carbon fiber.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Thanks, guys. Y'all have been very informative.


----------



## 508392 (Aug 25, 2018)

The yacht is a Philip Rhodes design built in Cowes in 1958, you can find the article on her at All Yacht Co


----------



## capta (Jun 27, 2011)

Actually, I believe it was in the mid-70's when there was an article in one of the sailing magazines about the Polyester Mite. The good old Teredo, better known as the naval shipworm, had acquired a taste for fiberglass since wooden boats were becoming quite rare. You go Darwin, you go guy...
The article suggested that since teak was impervious to the Teredo, all new fiberglass boats should have their bottoms sheathed with teak. This caused quite a stir in the industry, as you can imagine, as it would dramatically increase the price of a new fiberglass boat.


----------



## hellosailor (Apr 11, 2006)

I don't know, but note that the boat used & blown up in "Mystique" was given a short but full credit in the titles, so it might pay to rewatch the titles of the movie, carefully. Ripley's boat might just be in there.
Or, posting a question on IMDB.COM just might get a trivia expert to respond.


----------



## hpeer (May 14, 2005)

Try this, not definitive, surprisingly.

https://uk.boats.com/reviews/film-star-boats-3-beautiful-leading-ladies/


----------

